# Brinkmann Trailmaster Limited edition - First dry run tuning process



## drphx81 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey everyone just want to thank you in advance for reading and helping. I'm tuning my pit. Have 5 oven thermometers in as well as my digital at grate surface. If hitting about 290 after about 30 minutes  after i added the hot coals and I closed the damper completely. For our trailmaster does that mean I have to much coal or should I have closed the damper sooner? I'm guessing I don't want to put any meat in until my temp stabilizes at around 275? How do I do that? Also the 2 temp gauges closest to firebox are running at 350 but the middle one and temp probe and two thermometers closest to chimney are holding at 250 so does this mean I need to put my brisket thick end towards the middle and the flat closest to the chimney? I have zero space between baffle and and first tuning plate. Any thoughts suggestions? You are an expert on the trailmaster. I used minion method for my basket. Maybe I started with too many lit charcoals in the chimney? How much do you put in your basket and in the chimney? Thanks again I'm stressed I put all this work in to mods and I feel like I can't control the fire. Thanks for helping out a noobie


----------



## drphx81 (Jul 7, 2013)

Now 30 mins later I'm down to 291 and holding with damper closed 100% I want to get 275-250 before I put meat on right?? How do I do this? I know as time goes on the temp will slip as more charcoal is being used up but I need to have the ability to smoke for 10-14 hours and as I wait the shorter burn ill have. What can I do any suggestions? What did I do wrong?


----------



## jeffed76 (Jul 7, 2013)

drPHX81 said:


> Now 30 mins later I'm down to 291 and holding with damper closed 100% I want to get 275-250 before I put meat on right?? How do I do this? I know as time goes on the temp will slip as more charcoal is being used up but I need to have the ability to smoke for 10-14 hours and as I wait the shorter burn ill have. What can I do any suggestions? What did I do wrong?


 I did a butt last week and threw it on at the higher temp.  I also opened the top every once in a while to try to drop the temp. It turned out fine.


----------



## drphx81 (Jul 7, 2013)

jeffed76 said:


> I did a butt last week and threw it on at the higher temp.  I also opened the top every once in a while to try to drop the temp. It turned out fine.



Ok ill try that also. 45 mins now into the start of the fire and I'm holding at 286 still to hot and have the damper closed 100%


----------



## jeffed76 (Jul 7, 2013)

I wish I had that problem, I have a cheaper brinkman and its all I can do to get the high temps.


----------



## drphx81 (Jul 7, 2013)

jeffed76 said:


> I wish I had that problem, I have a cheaper brinkman and its all I can do to get the high temps.



Hey Jeff what do you it's all you can do? I did 8 mods you should check them out I posted all pics. I have really good tips on great mods just learning my smoker now and fire control. It's been 90 minutes and I'm holding at 271 and I wish I was closer to 250.


----------



## drphx81 (Jul 7, 2013)

jeffed76 said:


> I wish I had that problem, I have a cheaper brinkman and its all I can do to get the high temps.















image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 7, 2013


----------



## smokin nw (Jul 7, 2013)

I have read on here that you should never close the top 100%, it will create a build up of creosote.

Make the food taste nasty.

Sounds to me like you have a lot of air moving thru the firebox.

I sealed mine up so well the I have a hard time getting the temps up over 250.


----------



## drphx81 (Jul 7, 2013)

Eh





Smokin NW said:


> I have read on here that you should never close the top 100%, it will create a build up of creosote.
> Make the food taste nasty.
> Sounds to me like you have a lot of air moving thru the firebox.
> I sealed mine up so well the I have a hard time getting the temps up over 250.



When you say too what do you mean? I definitely should have had the baffle closed a lot more than I did. This was my first run. I also lit way to much charcoal I started with a whole chimney. Next time ill do half.

What type  cleanup do you guys recommend after each cook to prevent that creosote?? Thanks so much for the continued help and advice!


----------



## comosmoker (Jul 24, 2013)

Smokin NW said:


> I have read on here that you should never close the top 100%, it will create a build up of creosote.
> 
> Make the food taste nasty.
> 
> ...


drPHX81, I agree with Smokin NW.  Couldn't hardly get the temps up.  I have changed to 90% stick burning and use the ash pan as an intake when the temps won't raise.  I have done most of the mods I have found on this site ans still have to experiment with air, fire, and tuning plates.  Every smoke, I am doing something a little different.  Keep at it...Happy smoking!!


----------



## remmy700p (Jul 24, 2013)

You probably started with too much fuel. Are you using a minion basket? Remember to keep the vent stack damper open ALL THE WAY and control your temps via the intake. If you haven't already, you might want to use Rutland Black RTV sealant on the joints of the firebox. There are air gaps that can really mess with your ability to clamp down on combustion.

I also suggest you start keeping a BBQ/smoke log. It'll help you to remember what your successes and failures are. I modified one I saw (I think it was on here...) to my use. Feel free to use it.
https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/8/82/82b1706d_DuffysBBQLog.vnd.ms-excel


----------



## drphx81 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I have used the rtv caulk around my firebox getting great results. I have used the log as well. Thank you all


----------



## drphx81 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey everyone I'm selling my brinkmann the exact one I did all my mods on it's gently used. I upgraded to a 48 inch Lang .... Please message me if interested


----------

